# [Risolto] mozilla-firefox o firefox-bin ?

## carlez

che differenza c'è frà i due?

la versione è la stessa..   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by carlez on Tue Apr 06, 2010 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

che uno sono i sorgenti da compilare e l'altro sono i binari precompilati. se cerchi l'ottimizzazione dovresti scegliere mozilla-firefox, mentre se vuoi fare alla svelta è meglio firefox-bin

----------

## carlez

perfetto! grazie

----------

## ago

colgo l'occasione per segnalare che è disponibile in tree la nuova versione di firefox (3.6.3 ancora in testing) in cui è stata fixata la grave falla di sicurezza scopertasi nell'ultimo Pwn2Own 2010

----------

